# Great buy?



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey,
I think this is a pretty good buy (newbie thinks so, anyway) at Dick's Sporting Goods: Remington UMC 9mm Luger 115gr. MC L9MM3, for $7.98/box. Must buy a case to get this price(500rds.). I cleaned out the inventory at 2 separate stores, 9 boxes at one store, and 5 at the other. Even though I didn't buy a whole case at either store, they still gave me the case price, even though that it is advertised as case price.
bt


----------



## txramfan (Jan 2, 2008)

I got lucky earlier this year when a chl instructor I know needed to get rid of his ammo inventory. I picked up a bunch of 9mm at $6 per box. I should have bought all he had, it would have been too hard to convince my wife so I'm happy with what I got.
Just got a 357 revolver so now I have to find a deal on 38and 357


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

bwanatom said:


> Hey,
> I think this is a pretty good buy (newbie thinks so, anyway) at Dick's Sporting Goods: Remington UMC 9mm Luger 115gr. MC L9MM3, for $7.98/box. Must buy a case to get this price(500rds.). I cleaned out the inventory at 2 separate stores, 9 boxes at one store, and 5 at the other. Even though I didn't buy a whole case at either store, they still gave me the case price, even though that it is advertised as case price.
> bt


They run that special every once in a while. It's a good price for that ammo. I prefer Blazer Brass and WWB over UMC, but at that price I would buy as much as I could afford. :smt023



txramfan said:


> I got lucky earlier this year when a chl instructor I know needed to get rid of his ammo inventory. I picked up a bunch of 9mm at $6 per box. I should have bought all he had, it would have been too hard to convince my wife so I'm happy with what I got.


That's a great price. Probably won't ever find that kind of a deal again.



txramfan said:


> Just got a 357 revolver so now I have to find a deal on 38and 357


Walmart WWB is probably going to be the cheapest you'll find. They have the 100rd bulk packs for 38spcl. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## txramfan (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jeff

I'll be wandering through a gun show in a couple weeks and was thinking about buying some reloads...is that a bad idea ?

It's for Ruger Security Six 4" stainless


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

txramfan said:


> Thanks Jeff
> 
> I'll be wandering through a gun show in a couple weeks and was thinking about buying some reloads...is that a bad idea ?
> 
> It's for Ruger Security Six 4" stainless


I have bought reloads at a gun show before. It was actually pretty clean and shot well. The _only_ reason I purchased it was because a friend of mine recommended it (he had purchased it before), and this guy was well known at the shows for his ammo (this was in Iowa). It wasn't some small table with a guy nobody knew selling ammo. I don't have a problem purchasing from someone like that. But, my experiences are generally that these reloads at gunshows don't even beat the prices at Walmart. Your shows may differ though.

-Jeff-


----------



## skippy783 (Feb 16, 2008)

txramfan said:


> Just got a 357 revolver so now I have to find a deal on 38and 357


I found Blazer 158g JHP for in .357 mag for around 12 bucks a box near me. It was a lot cheaper than the WWB from Wal-Mart.

You will like the Security Six. I am shooting my dad's right now and it is a great gun. What does yours have for grips on it. I just replaced the stock wood grips with Hogue Monogrips. I like them a lot better.


----------



## txramfan (Jan 2, 2008)

skippy783 said:


> I found Blazer 158g JHP for in .357 mag for around 12 bucks a box near me. It was a lot cheaper than the WWB from Wal-Mart.
> 
> You will like the Security Six. I am shooting my dad's right now and it is a great gun. What does yours have for grips on it. I just replaced the stock wood grips with Hogue Monogrips. I like them a lot better.


It has the stock wood grips, I'm planning on putting either Hogue Monogrips or Pachmayr before the end of the year.


----------

